

The Semicolon Wars (Language wars and Lisp) - nickb
http://www.americanscientist.org/template/AssetDetail/assetid/51982/page/1

======
brlewis
All on one page (instead of 5):

[http://www.americanscientist.org/template/AssetDetail/asseti...](http://www.americanscientist.org/template/AssetDetail/assetid/51982/page/1?&print=yes)

